# dogging steinbeck



## escorial

came across this video after looking for more information on Travels With Charley and was perplexed by this guys urge to travel the same journey Steinbeck took and he was disappointed at his findings. For me at least the issue of was the book 100% factual never crossed my mind but in saying that an interesting POV.

[video=youtube_share;0QidATTUMjI]http://youtu.be/0QidATTUMjI[/video]resting POV


----------



## escorial

His  book,"Dogging Steinbeck" not the best title with the sexual conitations...ha...maybe I should change the thread title to..ha


----------



## tabasco5

I'm going to try and watch this when I get some time, but could you give a quick overview?  

I enjoyed Travels with Charley, and my friend and I both read it before we did a 3 week US road trip.  Have you read Blue Highways by change?


----------



## escorial

What he does fenblends5 is follow the route Steinbeck took in Rocinante and the book was the result...but using letters and eyewitness accounts he discovers some places he never visited and some people he never met and were fictional characters. The book was sold as a true account and it wasn't but it's an interesesting POV.

just checked out Blue Highways on amazon..one for the future...defo..cheers man


----------



## Tyler Danann

Yeah it's interesting. I like the guy but even his own son reckoned he'd written a lot of it in his camper.

Still the journey is the journey, with embellishments on the way along...


----------



## escorial

I can recall reading the part were he meets the travelling actor performing the Bards stuff an thinking what a story and to be honest I bypassed the introduction in the book and never once did it cross my mind that it was factual.


----------



## tabasco5

Maybe it's just me, but I think this guy in the interview and the whole premise of his book are ridiculous.  I only watched 11 minutes before turning it off.  The guy's attitude and demeanor just really turns me off.  I can't imagine what his writing is like, but if it is an accurate reflection of him, no thanks. 

Does it really matter if Steinbeck fabricated part or all of the story?  Did Steinbeck claim that it was 100% truth with no deviation?  It shows up in Amazon in the Literary Fiction category.  

I know that I personally have taken several road trips around the US, and when I have written stories about it, I pick and choose from different travels, and also bend and stretch where needed.  This is partly because I don't remember exactly what happened on each trip and party because it really doesn't matter.

Anyways, I'm re-reading Travels with Charley now.  It isn't as good as I remember it, but I enjoy travel books and Steinbeck, so it is a good combination.

- - - Updated - - -

Maybe it's just me, but I think this guy in the interview and the whole premise of his book are ridiculous.  I only watched 11 minutes before turning it off.  The guy's attitude and demeanor just really turns me off.  I can't imagine what his writing is like, but if it is an accurate reflection of him, no thanks. 

Does it really matter if Steinbeck fabricated part or all of the story?  Did Steinbeck claim that it was 100% truth with no deviation?  It shows up in Amazon in the Literary Fiction category.  

I know that I personally have taken several road trips around the US, and when I have written stories about it, I pick and choose from different travels, and also bend and stretch where needed.  This is partly because I don't remember exactly what happened on each trip and party because it really doesn't matter.

Anyways, I'm re-reading Travels with Charley now.  It isn't as good as I remember it, but I enjoy travel books and Steinbeck, so it is a good combination.


----------



## escorial

that's what got me..why bother but he must have had an urge..in a way it's as if he trying to discredit the whole book..weird.


----------



## escorial

.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;_sJZpeBw6YE]http://youtu.be/_sJZpeBw6YE[/video]

interview with the great man


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;gGubfmaKXUo]http://youtu.be/gGubfmaKXUo[/video]

 he talks in this piece...wow


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;75PAONj_jrQ]https://youtu.be/75PAONj_jrQ[/video]


----------

